# 92929 Denials



## bportcardio (Jun 18, 2014)

Medicare and Medicare replacement plans are bundling code 92929 when done in a seperate vessel.  Example.
92928RC
92929LC59

92928LC
92929LD59

Anyone else having an issue with this?


----------



## JHCARR (Jun 18, 2014)

Medicare and most other insurances are not paying for the add-on codes.
Medicare stated this when these codes were changed.
They will not pay for the additional branch codes. They are considered
bundled.
92921
92925
92929
92934
92938
92944

Hope this helps,
Janice Carr, CPC


----------



## schmsuz (Jun 18, 2014)

I have been billing it as 92928LD and 92928LC and have not had any problems getting it pd.  I think the 92929 is for an additional branch of the major artery that was billed as primary.


----------

